# A-K-2 by Tanuj Tiku (Featuring Spitfire, AAS and 8Dio)



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 1, 2012)

A very Happy New Year to everyone here!

Just wanted to share this little composition I did using AAS Chromaphone, Spitfire Solo Strings, 8Dio Rhythmic Aura 2, Plucked Grand and Zitherette. 


Hope you will like it!

Link: http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/a-k-2


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 1, 2012)

i like it. great. nice beat. good production.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, got a really nice feel to it, Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for listening guys. This one is a little different from my other work and I am happy that you have liked it!


Tanuj.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jan 4, 2012)

Well crafted and very tasty


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jan 4, 2012)

The climax that begins after like a minute is great. This reminds me that a got the Zitherette (it's Soundiron btw!) a while ago but I haven't used it yet. Great use of the plucked grand too!


----------



## JohnG (Jan 4, 2012)

great track Tanuj. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 4, 2012)

great track Tanuj. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Tanuj,

very nice sounding track!

Thanks for sharing!


best regards,

Steve :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all!

I am glad everyone's liked the music! 

Thanks for listening...


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice Tanuj. Two things I would do is make that opening rhythmic section groove a little more with more snap and pocket. Funkier or something. In short, more arresting to the listener, tighter or more eventful in itself. I think that will create more interest and anticipation. Pop music has really trained people's ear to a real groove. The other thing I would look at is the reverb on the chorused guitar. It's sort of taking over the track. Maybe pull the reverb down and also pull the overall level of it down into the track more.
Once those nice harmonies come in I think all is well. 

My 2 cents my brother.

DC


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome piece. It's good from beginning to end. 8)


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 7, 2012)

I've admired Tanuj's music for many years and consider him a friend. Since (I assume) his aim is too produce music on the highest level I thought I would apply a high standard to it. The two issues I mentioned are very easy calls and obvious and should be addressed. The sample in the opening grooves is lagging with the sound of latency and the verb on the guitar is just too much. We fix that kind of thing in my profession like plumbers fix leaks. I don't think Tanuj asked for 'admiring comments only' - although he's had nothing but from me for years.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 11, 2012)

@Alex - thanks for dropping by! I am glad you liked this track.

@Dave - Sorry, I have not been able to reply earlier. I was out on a short holiday. Of course, you are right that my aim is to get a realistic feedback on my work. I know that when I post my music here. And thank you so much for your generous comments and constructive feedback.

I have had trouble with reverb because I dont have a studio facility at the moment. It is difficult to have clarity when I am composing/mixing.

But your points are nice, I will definitely re-tweak the track and see if it sounds better.

Thanks!


Tanuj.


----------

